

India: Govt. will provide an 'open' internet - nalbyuites
http://news.dot-nxt.com/2011/10/27/india-proposes-government-control-internet

======
diego_moita
Actually it looks like the opposite: Internet controlled by the United
Nations.

> India’s spokesman, Mr Dushyant Singh, argued that the proposal “should not
> be viewed as an attempt by governments to ‘take over’ or ‘regulate and
> circumscribe’ the Internet.”

If a politician says it isn't, then it probably is.

If the Internet is to be ruled the way Indian, South African and Brazilian
governments work, expect to pay bribes to be able to do anything (I am
Brazilian, I know what 3rd world "governance" means).

~~~
SingAlong
> If a politician says it isn't, then it probably is.

Feel bad that I can upvote you only once.

With India's definition of broadband still at 256kbps and they are 'aiming' to
increase it to 2mbps by 2015, I would say the govt already has a lot on it's
plate. More than it can deal with. They should just let someone else care
about this kind of problems.

~~~
random42
I is simply not true. 2 MBPS is _easily_ available for home connections from
all the vendors, and is pretty popular plan.

~~~
SingAlong
You seem to have misunderstood. I did not mean the availability of speeds. I
meant the definition as per TRAI. As per what I checked just now, TRAI's
definition of "broadband" in India has been updated to 512kbps since Jan-2011.

According to Google, the page here
<http://www.trai.gov.in/broadbandpolicy.asp> was updated/cached last in 2006
so maybe thats why it still says 256kbps

------
SagelyGuru
Please don't let the Indian government anywhere near the Internet. On my one
visit to India I saw at first hand the infinite gulf that exists between the
great, charming and interesting people of India and their idiotic government
officials.

Several hundred of us spent about four hours queuing (standing in lines) in a
stiflingly hot airport hall (over 40C), just to be allowed to leave and
embark. At the head of each consecutive queue of several hundred people
presided one of these officials with yet another poor quality paper form to be
filled in, serving no logical purpose that I could discern apart from
providing employment for these idiots. When I slowly worked my way to the head
of the first queue, the official asked me (politely) to borrow my pencil, as
he had nothing to fill the paperwork with!

They did not seem to think that there was anything at all unusual about any of
this, presumably putting all travellers through this unnecessary hell. The
very idea of controlling the Internet, which would necessarily end up this
way, is the stuff of nightmares.

I am only relaying my personal experience, not having any particular wish to
single out the Indian government for criticism. Unfortunately most governments
share much the same motivation and 'efficiency' to various degrees. It is just
one of the blessings of India that it makes one comprehend essential
principles with greater depth and clarity than before.

------
SagelyGuru
Just another pre-planned step towards the New World Order, One Global Fascist
Government, no dissent, no freedom.

Maybe they mixed up their CIRP acronym a little, it should have been called a
CRAP proposal.

------
SingAlong
When it comes to making international laws/reforms/standards it would be so
much better if it is to be regulated by a consortium (I mean a people's body
independent of the government) body like (WWWC) consisting of technologists
who know what they are talking and are able to make moves without
siding/consulting with governments. The other way of looking at is is that
compared to bureaucrats, panels/consortiums that publicly discuss topics can
be opposed easily and can be requested/demanded to make changes.

For such things, what we need is not closed door meetings that happen in
lavish halls, but openly published specs/drafts/RFCs that people can comment
upon and voice their opinions about.

------
dhx
"Coordinate and oversee the bodies responsible for technical and operational
functioning of the Internet, including global standards setting;"

All they need to do now is write up their proposal as a draft RFC and mass
post it to important hacker mailing lists (open source, Internet engineering,
standards groups) on April 1st, 2012.

------
meow
Considering that individual governments are already in a position to screw
with internet using legislation (e-parasite, sopa, protect-ip bills), this may
not be such a bad idea. When a council of countries are involved, may be
governments wont resolve to such unilateral acts.

~~~
anamax
> When a council of countries are involved, may be governments wont resolve to
> such unilateral acts.

Of course they will. They'll make all sorts of unilateral acts that benefit
countries.

Consider the UN. It's all about govts, not people. It can't be anything else
because it's a group of govts.

------
infinitebeam
The Indian government’s thirst for Internet Control [http://aamjanata.com/the-
governments-thirst-for-internet-con...](http://aamjanata.com/the-governments-
thirst-for-internet-control/)

------
drivingmenuts
This is just a bad idea on free speech issues alone. The first thing to go
would be the ability to say anything about religion, the second would be the
ability to say anything about politics.

